# Ecran Samsung P2470HD & MBP : Résolution difficile !



## Florian.C (4 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ouvre une discussion suite à l'achat, hier, d'un moniteur Samsung P2470HD. L'installation s'est bien passée, le dual screen marche bien, si ce n'est peut-être la finesse de la résolution. 

La qualité actuelle est satisfaisante, mais je trouve encore que les petits caractères (police, images...) ne sont pas extrêmement nettes. Et étant rédacteur, ne pas avoir des lignes parfaitement lisibles est un peu gênant. 

Pour projeter l'image du MBP au moniteur je procède de la façon suivante : 

Je branche mon mini-DVI puis je passe sur du HDMI. Une fois les deux appareils reliés, je clique sur "activer la recopie vidéo" avec la résolution suivante : 

SyncMaster : 1344 x 756
LCD couleur : 1344 x 840
Résolution utile : 1344 x 756

Voici la qualité d'image actuelle (après quelques réglages) :

http://img808.imageshack.us/img808/4...0100904105.png

Pouvez-vous m'indiquer si ma démarche est optimale ? Et s'il existe un moyen de parfaire la résolution, car il me semble ne pas utiliser toutes les capacités de mes écrans avec la résolution actuelle. 

Merci à tous.
*PS : CDB à la clef !*


----------



## Florian.C (6 Septembre 2010)

Vraiment personne ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2010)

Ben normal que l'image ne soit pas idéale, à mon sens, tu commets deux erreurs (la seconde découlant de la première) :

1) La recopie vidéo : c'est idiot, ça ne sert à rien d'autre qu'à brider les capacités de ton écran externe (qui est obligé de travailler à la même résolution que l'écran interne), sans aucun bénéfice, travailles donc en "bureau étendu", comme ça tu augmenteras ta surface d'affichage

2) La résolution : un écran LCD ou plasma n'affiche une image "top qualité" que s'il est utilisé dans sa résolution native, dans d'autres résolutions (inférieures, supérieures c'est impossible), il doit utiliser un nombre variable* de pixels de l'écran pour afficher un seul pixel de l'image, d'où cette impression de perte de netteté. 


(*) sauf si le rapport entre les résolutions native et émulée est un entier, mais c'est rare, par exemple, si ton écran interne affiche 800x600, et l'externe 1024x768, le rapport est de 1,28, et comme il ne peut pas afficher des fractions de pixels, à peu près 3 fois sur 4, un pixel sera un pixel, puis la quatrième, il en sera deux, ce qui donne cette impression d'image dégradée.


----------



## Florian.C (6 Septembre 2010)

Merci pour tes conseils. 

Je regarde ça ce soir en rentrant et je te tiens informé.


----------



## oznico (6 Septembre 2010)

Vraiment un soucis de resolution native même si les mise à l'echelle on progressées, tu auras un rendu optimal avec la résolution native y'a pas photo


----------



## Florian.C (7 Septembre 2010)

Je suis de retour chez moi et je dois vous avouer que votre histoire de réso native ne m'avance guère... 

Pouvez-vous m'indiquer la marche à suivre pour obtenir la meilleure résolution possible ? Car, personnellement, je ne peux pas projeter l'image du MBP vers mon moniteur sans passer par la "recopie vidéo"...

Merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h17 ----------

Je poste de nouveau pour vous informer que j'arrive à ne plus passer par la recopie vidéo. 

Ma réso sur l'écran est actuellement de 1600 x 900. Pour autant, je ne constate pas de grands changements dans la qualité de l'image... Des idées?

PS : comment éviter que la souris navigue d'un écran à l'autre ? Merci.

_*PS2 : je viens de passer en résolution 1080p*_. Il y a un gros travail à faire sur l'écran pour régler tout ça maintenant...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h30 ----------

Résolution 1080p sans passer par la recopie vidéo et quelques réglages plus tard, j'obtiens ça :

http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/4021/capturedcran20100907000.png

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

De mon point de vue, je ressens une différence par rapport à la précédente configuration. Les proportions sont bien plus respectées, la netteté de l'image s'en ressent mais je regrette toutefois que la police soit un peu petite. Est-ce que je n'y suis pas habitué et que ça me change de mon 15" ? Ou existe-t-il encore un souci ? 

Merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h12 ----------

*Me voilà enfin satisfait... http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/3277/capturedcran20100907003.png

Ça n'aura pris qu'1h30... Encore merci !*


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2010)

Ben tu vois !

Bon, cela dit, vouloir empêcher la souris de passer d'un écran à l'autre, c'est pas l'idée, l'idée, c'est de pouvoir utiliser les deux écrans pour augmenter ta surface de travail, (comme ça) :




Sachant que tu peux (via l'onglet "disposition", déplacer "logiquement" la position des deux écrans pour la faire correspondre à leur disposition réelle (mettre le second écran à gauche, à droite, au dessus ou au dessous de l'écran intégré), et déclarer celui que tu veux comme "écran principal" en faisant glisser la barre de menu d'un écran à l'autre (sauf en position "verticale", où la barre de menu est obligatoirement sur l'écran du haut, et le dock sur celui du bas).


----------



## Florian.C (7 Septembre 2010)

Je vois parfaitement oui. Mais mon objectif (de départ) était de basculer mon MBP sur le moniteur et basta. Ainsi, je profitais d'un écran 24" tel un ordinateur de bureau standard.

Mais à la réflexion, disposer de deux écrans serait un véritable plus pour mon activité rédactionnelle... Je vais réfléchir à cela, encore merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2010)

Florian.C a dit:


> Mais à la réflexion, disposer de deux écrans serait un véritable plus pour mon activité rédactionnelle... Je vais réfléchir à cela, encore merci



Ben oui, hein, pouvoir basculer des fenêtres d'un écran à l'autre permet des choses sympa, puis tu peux utiliser le 24 pouces comme écran principal, de toute façon, lorsque l'écran externe est débranché (attention : en fait, c'est l'adaptateur, pas l'écran, qu'il détecte), le Mac considère automatiquement que son écran intégré est l'écran principal,et lorsque tu rebranches l'écran externe, il retrouve automatiquement la configuration des deux écrans que tu avais défini précédemment.


----------



## Florian.C (11 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je reviens vers vous car je ne suis toujours pas pleinement satisfait de mon investissement (que je commence à regretter...). 

La résolution 1080p est bel et bien présente sur mon moniteur, mais les couleurs ne sont pas vraiment fidèles, de même que la netteté des caractères. Et ce, malgré des heures passées à bidouiller les réglages (les réglages "de base" sont en effet affreux et n'hésitent des modifs). 

Alors, connaissez-vous une solution pour parfaire la qualité de l'image (un profil d'étalonnage auto, etc.) ou dois-je m'habituer à une qualité bien moins bonne que celle de l'écran de mon MBP ??

Merci beaucoup.

PS : j'ai trouvé cela sur les forums : http://forums.macg.co/6427811-post6.html Pensez vous qu'un branchement en HDMI puisse causer du tort à la qualité de l'image, et non un branchement en DVI ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h24 ----------

Je continue d'alimenter mon post... Alors, j'ai constaté que bon nombre d'utilisateurs ont constaté une bien meilleure qualité avec un branchement en DVI. 

Conclusion : lundi matin, direction la FNAC. Je vous tiens informé de la suite des événements !


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Septembre 2010)

Pour un usage informatique je suis d'accord, le HDMI offre une image moins nette que du DVI, je l'expérimente chaque jour sur un Mini. Le seul avantage du HDMI c'est que le son peut circuler par le même câble, mais bon, aujourd'hui DisplayPort fait de même. (Et je parle d'une TV Samsung)


----------



## Florian.C (11 Septembre 2010)

Merci pour ton commentaire.

Dire que je fonctionne en HDMI depuis des mois (sur ma TV Samsung) et que ce type de câble n'est, semble-t-il, pas le plus adapté. 

Je vous tiens informé, si ce post peut servir de recueil à d'autres utilisateurs, on va pas se gêner !


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Septembre 2010)

Bah disons que le HDMI c'est un peu la péritel numérique. Des tas de gens en sont fans, mais pour l'instant je suis plutôt déçu. Surtout qu'au niveau résolutions, et c'est là le grand problème, y a pas beaucoup de choix.


----------



## Florian.C (12 Septembre 2010)

Moi qui pensait que le HDMI était le nec plus ultra en termes de résolution et qualité d'image... On va se pencher sur le DVI pour voir


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Septembre 2010)

Mouais bof, le HDMI est censé être le nec plus ultra, mais de là a l'être.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Septembre 2010)

Je me demande s'il n'est pas plutôt optimisé pour afficher la TV HD plutôt que de l'affichage informatique ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Septembre 2010)

Ouais bah un moniteur qui n'affiche pas correctement l'image envoyée par un ordi c'est quand même un peu idiot, non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Septembre 2010)

Je n'en disconviens pas, mais s'il fallait virer tous les trucs un peu, beaucoup ou complètement idiots du marché, il ne resterait plus grand chose pour remplir les rayons des grandes surfaces de l'informatique &#8230; Regarde, même Windows, ils le vendent !


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Septembre 2010)

Ouais c'est pas faux.

Enfin j'ai le sentiment que le HDMI c'est très bien pour une console de jeux ou un Blue Ray, mais que pour les ordis, mieux vaut le bon vieux DisplayPort si on veut aussi le son (oui je sais, seulement sur les Mac récent, ça me fait bien suer d'ailleurs ça ^^) ou les grands classiques que sont le DVI et le VGA.


----------



## Florian.C (12 Septembre 2010)

Nous sommes d'accord, j'ai juste à relier un câble DVI sur ça : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB570Z/A ?


----------



## ncocacola (12 Septembre 2010)

Je possède également cet écran et depuis que je m'en sers, c'est (presque) que du bonheur.
Je dois dire que :
   - je ne suis vraiment pas difficile en terme de rendus de couleurs, et puis de toute façon, je suis daltonien ^^
   - je m'en sers principalement pour du surf + séries TV/films + programmation (en somme, le seul point que j'utilise vraiment, c'est la surface, pas la qualité d'affichage).
   - mon écran est branché en VGA sur mon MBP 13" Unibody par l'intermédiaire de l'adaptateur Apple, j'ai une résolution de 1920*1080 sans aucune bidouille.

Pour ce qui est de ne se servir que de l'écran externe et pas l'écran interne, il suffit que tu branches ton Mac à l'écran, au secteur et à un clavier/souris (ces derniers sont très importants).
Ensuite, ferme ton Mac pour le mettre en veille, puis au lieu de le réveiller en l'ouvrant, réveille-le en cliquant sur ta souris ou en tapant sur ton clavier.
Une fois que c'est fait, ton Mac tournera sans ton écran interne, et ce, même si tu ré-ouvres le Mac (pour utiliser le TrackPad ou laisser respirer les ventilos).

J'espère avoir été utile,
Bonne soirée,
ncocacola.

EDIT : pour le câble DVI, oui c'est exactement ça qu'il te faut.


----------



## Florian.C (12 Septembre 2010)

Merci pour tes conseils. 

Je connais la démarche pour n'utiliser que le moniteur, mais comme tu l'as souligné, il est nécessaire de laisser entre-ouvert le portable pour une meilleure ventilation. Je verrai une fois que j'aurai réglé mon souci de netteté !

Et merci pour ta précision concernant le DVI


----------



## Florian.C (13 Septembre 2010)

La solution au problème a été trouvée : le raccordement DVI est tout simplement extra. Tous les soucis occasionnés par le branchement HDMI se sont envolés, je suis pleinement satisfait. 

CONCLUSION : préférez le DVI au HDMI (du moins, lorsqu'il s'agit d'un moniteur Samsung).


----------

